# Michelle Hunziker - shopping at IKEA in Milan 11.07.2017 x3



## brian69 (13 Juli 2017)

​


----------



## luuckystar (13 Juli 2017)

Sie sollte eigentlich auch im Bikini einkaufen gehen


----------



## frank63 (13 Juli 2017)

luuckystar schrieb:


> Sie sollte eigentlich auch im Bikini einkaufen gehen



Gute Idee!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wieseldlux (13 Juli 2017)

vielen Dank dafür! hammer Frau!


----------



## MetalFan (13 Juli 2017)

Ich verkneife mir mal zu sagen, welche Möbelstücke ich gerne mit ihr testen würde...

:thx:


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2020)

suuuuper scharf


----------

